# Frustration & Training



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

after all these years 1 thing that makes a great trainer & owner - TONE of Voice !!!!! - never changes - may get louder - a pup or more mature dog will hear and sense if you are frustrated - this changes his response 2 your command - lets keep it simple - when they know the command - they chose 2 ignore - same tone for the correction - eye contact - body language or just turn your back 2 them - it just takes VVORK !!!!!!!!!!


----------

